# How to trim Java Moss easy?



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

The title says it all. How do i trim Java Moss in the tank easyest with out getting a bunch of trimmings all over the tank? Sorry didnt know where else to post this question.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

take it out if its on a piece of wood, cut and rinse. Otherwise, if not too much, try frond by frond and be careful.

For me, i just hold on to a bunch and cut it like the hairdresser. Getting a little bit of the cutting loose is inevitable.


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Maybe take a gravel vac & prime it, use the small end in the tank, where you are trimming, when you make a cut, try to suck up as much of the trimmings as you can with the vac, between cuts you can put your finger over the tube so you dont waste water.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

You can turn the filter off so the pieces are easy to net.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Pieces dont float they sink. lol


----------

